# Any positive information on the Multiplaz-3500?



## ome (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,
does anyone here have the multi Plazz 3500 and have anything positive to say about using it.
thanks in advance for any information, I really do appreciate it.
thanks, 
Jon


----------



## gjmontll (Sep 2, 2014)

I too have wondered the same thing. Their ads caught my eye a few years ago. I checked their web site and it looked intriguing. But there was so little other talk about it anywhere; if it was worthwhile, we'd be seeing more mentions of it. 
   Greg


----------



## xalky (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a link?


----------



## PlasmaOnTheBrain (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never used one but based on what im seeing...
It will weld like Oxy/Act... It will cut like a plasma cutter... Neither as good as the original. Except welding, That might suck as bad as torch welding. 
Good luck welding stainless steel or aluminum...
The rest of the features it claims might be worth a shot...
It will NOT preform any of the welding/cutting tasks as well as a real machine.
At the very least its a high temp heating source that doesn't need oxygen or acetylene tanks around.


----------



## WDG (Jan 13, 2016)

I wrote to get some information about becoming a dealer.  I got some information that looked good, but what would you expect?  A Ms.Lewis-Hansen is in charge of setting up dealerships.  The initial cost is $16K plus you must go at your own expense to CA for two days training.  You must sell 30 units before you can become listed as a dealer on their website.  I had about 6-8 more questions I wanted answers too so I wrote her back and have not heard a peep in two weeks.  I think I'm going to shy away from their products.  Poor communications equals poor support in my world.  One particular question I had was welding vertical and overhead, especially overhead.  The investment of $16K includes your first order of 10 machines and some consumables.  You do not need to wear a welding helmet but do need a 5 or 7 lens set of cutting glasses to use with it.  Also, the cutting is about 2/3" which isn't squat in my book and requires you to keep you Oxy/Act torch.  I don't have that kind of money to spend on getting another lesson in life.  She could have at least wrote back and told me to xxxx xxx.


----------

